# The big black Burstner bug



## kc10

Our Burstner Nexxo t660 was bought new in February 2010. The following June I was tiring of my wife saying that she heard a noise' in the showeroom and she mentioned it again so I decided to investigate. This is what I found in the showeroom forced ventilation unit accessed from outside. This 'thing' survived a bitter cold Scottish winter and a swealtering Portuguese summer without food. Can anyone identify it?

There should be a picture attached. 

Keith


----------



## denisl

Looks like a dung beetle to me. Could show it some muck and see what it does


----------



## Jented

Hi.
Do not know what they are,but there are plenty here at our place,they appear to have "Air Ride" suspension,as they bob up and down when being moved on!. One came to an untimely end,when it got caught up in a ball of Sassys fur,so,if ever you are in Portugal,and you want to keep these criters away from your M/home,PM. us and we will sell you enough fur not only to keep yourselves safe in your m/home,but to knit another dog. Are well,"Sass,time for grooming again"LOL.
Jented.
PS. The "Hair of the Dog",does not stop hangovers!LOL.
PPS. Not Dung beetle,more of a "That made you Jump!!" Beetle.


----------



## kc10

Do dung beetles have a red furry belly?


----------



## Christine600

Burstnerus Bugius Infernalis?


----------



## denisl

Not as far as I know although that side has usually been against the dung when I have seen them here in Spain


----------



## steco1958

Looks to me like a lesser stag beetle.


----------



## kc10

The picture shows the bug on a Lidl Hygeine Wipe and it got stuck on it it sounded like it was velcro being ripped apart as it tried to move. We flippedf it over to reveal a red furry underside.


----------



## steco1958

Yep sounds about right.


----------



## Biglol

Looks like a May Bug to me


----------



## Rapide561

*Robust*

Is it a tropical thing? What ever it is, if it has survived minus 20 in the UK over winter and plus 35 ish in Portugal, it must be make of strong stuff!

Russell


----------



## kc10

I don't know Russell but it did survive the heat and the bitter cold stuck in a vent. I've done google image searches on the three beetle types listed on here and think it could be any of them. Just glad we got rid of it though. 

Keith.


----------



## Jented

Hi.
I think Biglol, is right a "May" Bug,some we have here are 2.5inches long,and i am of the firm belief,that if you P**s one of,it ...MAY,kill you,LOL.
Jented.


----------



## SaddleTramp

It looks to me like a "Wooly Darkling Beetle" are the red hairs straight and upright?.


----------



## kc10

Getting beetle'd oot! 

Saddletramp, yes the red hair was bristley as I brushed my hand off it when I was trying to get it out the vent. It had a shell though and not a hairy back like the WDB's I've looked at on google. 

I have more pics I will try upload them but MHF is saying that the attachment (one picture) is too big. I'll try again. 

Keith


----------



## Codfinger

Stag beetle? ok go on put us out of our misery


----------



## kc10

I don't know what it was. Not intending to sound sarcastic but that's why I asked because I would like to know too but there is now four possibilies. 

This is not a complaint but I am puzzled as to why this has been moved from the Burstner Motorhomes topic to Nature Watch. I put it in BH as I thought it would of interest to 2010 Burstner owners in case they had one and maybe wanted to to check their vents. 

Keith.


----------



## steco1958

Codfinger said:


> Stag beetle? ok go on put us out of our misery


No , not a joke, google it.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Its a Dorr Beetle
Latin name: Geotrupes stercorarius

Size: Grows to 25mms long.

Distribution: Found throughout the UK.

Months seen: April to October.

Habitat: Farmland and woodland.

Food: Dung.

Dave p


----------

